# Best GPS for the Money?



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I know I'm probably the last hunter on Earth without one, so it's time. What GPS unit do you use and what do you think is the best unit for the money? I'd like to stay under $250 or so. Would you get one with maps or just the $79 Etrex with waypoints and directions?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've got a Magellan with the Mapsend ,, It's the entire US in topo map.
Love it!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a Magellan, but I think I like the Garmin better. I would definitely get one with maps.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I have the Garmin eTrex H, it's the entry model unit with no bells or whistles.
It will get you from point "A" to point "B" and back to point "A" for under $150.00
It's a very good starter unit.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I have both a Magellan and a Garmin. I like the Garmin mostly because it is a smaller unit, better reception, smaller error factor, color screen, and I got the maps.

Like all electronics, you pay for the bells and whistles. If you have somebody that you know that has one try it first. You can then get an idea what you need for the basics. This will also help you in the budget department.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Garmin 60 cs. I've had three others and the speed, ease of use and battery life on this make it all worth while. I bought the radio version rhino 530 which has been great for $320 after rebates in October.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I bought a Magellan at Walmart. Kept it for three days. Took it back. I did not like the unit. 

Bought a Garmin Vista hcx from an online store with TOPO US and a 2 gig chip. Now this is so much better. Yes, it was more money, but well worth it. The maps are all on the disc. You can load what maps you need for the area you are going to be in, and if you put the 2 meg chip in it, you can load half the country. I just made a map for Utah to Illinois to use on a trip we plan. Along with that I loaded 1000+ waypoints. Prior to that I had loaded a map that had from Eastern Colorado to the West coast. So there is no wanting for maps. This is a trail model. I would go for a separate road type if I wanted road navigation. The Topo maps do show the roads, but it doesn't do turn by turn like the road models.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I tried several, bought three - magellen, lawrence, and Garmin. The one I kept was the Garmin Etrex Legend. I've used it hunting and geocaching with my family and scouts. Great little unit. the feature I really like on the Garmin is the little joystick control thing. It is very intuitive and easy to operate with only one hand. Some jack a%% stole it out of my explorer last fall which really ticked me off. I will be getting another one just like it though. And you can get one around $100. You could probably buy my old one off ksl.com for $50 :evil:


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

A small two cents, I'm up grading to the Garmin Rhino. check it out. with the transmitting gps signal to other units, I would save up and buy the best techno gaget out there.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

All of the current crop of GPSs (Garmin, Magellen, Lowrance) work very well and are competitively priced as to models that match feature-for-feature - if they have all the features you want. Some thought might be given to black & white vs. color screen; easy to use control buttons (_I favor them on the front, like a cell phone, rather than on the side out of view_); a menu that is intuitive to navigate; and offers the ability to add computer map data, especially topo data for hunting, either via a cable to your PC or downloaded to a SD card that goes in your GPS. I would likely spend closer to your limit for one with the desirable features.

I have had nothing but good experiences with my Lowrances over the years and can recommend the Lowrance Expedition C I currently own, or the Hunt C version.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I have several Garmin units. I personally think the functions and menus on the Garmin are more user friendly. I did have a switch go out on an ETrex Garmin, I can say their customer service is EXCELLENT!


----------

